# Painting Whitewall on vinyl tires.



## JohnLogan (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Everybody,
I am hoping someone could help me with a little problem.
I purchased an old Hubley kit on Ebay, and the tires originally had stick-on whitewalls for the tires, after fifty-odd years the stickers are unuseable.
I was wondering, if I paint on the whitewalls, what might be the best paint for the job? Acrylic, car bumper paint? Any help would be great.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

John,
First thought for me is what the type material the tires are actually made from, vinyl, hard plastic, or actual rubber?

Because of this DO NOT use any Testors enamels on the rubbery or vinyl materials if they are made of it, the paint won't dry UNLESS a barrier was used between them!

Myself? I'd try a Acrylic Enamel of some sort...Anything BUT real Enamels (oil-based) and Latex type paint....

Anyone else out there to chip in here on things I missed/forgotten??


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

You could apply Future to the tire and use any type paint. But for the best results, use an acrylic paint. Or you could make adhesive type from some vinyl stock and a circle cutter.


----------



## JohnLogan (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Guys. The tires look like vinyl. I know they are not hard plastic, I pretty sure they are not real rubber. I think I'll try a small spot on the back side of one of the tires. The future and acrylic paint sound good.
I was also told to try adhesion bonder. Once again thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

There was another thread on this topic a little while back, might be some useful tips here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=419064


----------

